
Cows Communicate with Unique Moos - weare138
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/cows-communicate-unique-moos-1-180973971/
======
qndreoi
It is interesting that Kiwis call them Holstein-Friesian cattle. In 1994, USA
breeders dropped the second part of the name.
[http://www.holsteinusa.com/holstein_breed/breedhistory.html](http://www.holsteinusa.com/holstein_breed/breedhistory.html)

~~~
sushid
You never want to be the second (or the third) surname when naming equations,
companies, and I guess, cow breeds. Just look at Black-Scholes, PwC, among
countless others.

------
m463
Any pet owner understands this at a fundamental level.

It's nice that there are folks out there working to quantify this.

I wonder if this will lean towards a bunch of cow-specific moos or towards
some more or less universal cow expressions.

~~~
Polylactic_acid
I also wonder if all of the moos are meant to communicate something or if some
of them are just for fun.

~~~
krapp
> I also wonder if all of the moos are meant to communicate something or if
> some of them are just for fun.

You mean, some of their calls might be for a _moo_ sement?

... I'll get my coat.

~~~
boringit
I assume we'll be calling this moos code?

------
thomk
My favorite Knock Knock joke is finally appropriate on HN.

Stop me if you've heard this one.

Me : Knock Knock. Child: Who's there? Me : The Impatient Cow. Child: The
Impatien... Me : MOO!

~~~
bigwheeler
It is the best. I do “interrupting cow” for the same effect.

------
dmckeon
Coming soon: machine learning system to analyze vocalizations in dairy herds
to increase total herd production over time.

~~~
Fjolsvith
Or even using AI to moo at them to reduce their stress levels.

------
kjhughes
Gary Larson decoded their language long ago:

[https://www.flickr.com/photos/sictransitdiesoccident/2224082...](https://www.flickr.com/photos/sictransitdiesoccident/2224082076)

[https://66.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lslwwxU0jC1r3693eo1_500.j...](https://66.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lslwwxU0jC1r3693eo1_500.jpg)

And even considered what they might think of our language:

[https://i.pinimg.com/236x/cd/1b/89/cd1b89605b700f30ea0cc2a6f...](https://i.pinimg.com/236x/cd/1b/89/cd1b89605b700f30ea0cc2a6fa92d8bd
--funny-humour-funny-cartoons.jpg)

